# U-Hauling everything from St. Louis to Mexico City



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

I am a U.S. citizen. I married my wife, a Mexican citizen from Mexico City, this past April in St. Louis, MO. We plan on _permanently_ moving, sometime this winter, to Mexico City. 

I please would like your advice on the following:

1. Does U-Haul (or any other company) offer truck or trailer rentals one-way from the U.S. to Mexico City? If so, which is the best and least expensive?
2. Do I need to obtain a visa before entering Mexico? If so, how and where can I obtain an application?
3. We will be bringing electronic equipment, computers, digital piano, synthesizer, as well as many household items. Do I need a "menaje de casa"? If so, where do I obtain this form?
4. Is there a list somewhere, that you could point me to, that lists the things I cannot bring into Mexico? I've heard somewhere that clothing and religious items are not permitted. 

Thanks for your time and help in this regard. 
Vortexijah


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

1. No, you cannot bring a U-Haul or any rented truck or trailer into Mexico.
2&3. If shipping household goods to Mexico, your wife can do it as a citizen. If you do it, you will need an FM3 and a menaje de casa, obtainable at your nearest Mexican Consulate.
4. Use Google to find the appropriate sites in English. Of course, no weapons or ammunition of any kind, only personal medications for your 'visit', shots & health certificates for pets, etc.


----------

